# Here is Montana.......



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

He's a cutie.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

lol he sounds perfect


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

AWWWW!!!! He is a real cutie. Just wait in a couple of days Abbie and Cruiser will have him out there running and playing with them. But with it so hot, I would hang with Hootie.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaw, those eyes. He looks like a sweetheart. How could anyone be so cruel to such a gorgeous little thing. I am glad you're fostering him. I'm sure he'll be a different dog in no time. Sweet little angel.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart. I'm in love !!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He looks so sweet. His expression reminds me of Sam. A wise gentle soul even at a young age. He's beautiful.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

He's absolutely a doll! Couch hogging is good, at least you know where he is:wavey:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's so sweet looking. He has the look of a dog from a large mill situation. They are often "flat", almost trancelike until they learn that life - their new life - is good. They don't know HOW to play. They don't understand toys. They seen so little, although they've survived sooo much.

Smooch him for me, please. His face brings me to tears knowing what his short life has been like, and so thankful for what it WILL be.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Montana will make a great little couch potato pal for Hoots. He sure is a handsome little guy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> He's so sweet looking. He has the look of a dog from a large mill situation. They are often "flat", almost trancelike until they learn that life - their new life - is good. They don't know HOW to play. They don't understand toys. They seen so little, although they've survived sooo much.
> 
> Smooch him for me, please. His face brings me to tears knowing what his short life has been like, and so thankful for what it WILL be.


Im sure he was a puppy miller pup.... there was a thread, he was throw out of a vehicle at 65 mph and someone picked him up...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> He's so sweet looking. He has the look of a dog from a large mill situation. They are often "flat", almost trancelike until they learn that life - their new life - is good. They don't know HOW to play. They don't understand toys. They seen so little, although they've survived sooo much.
> 
> Smooch him for me, please. His face brings me to tears knowing what his short life has been like, and so thankful for what it WILL be.


 
Here, here. I think he deserves a smooch from every golden here on the forum..... :smooch::smooch: oh, and one from Cody too :smooch:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Therapy dog in training????


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> ...he just wants to hold down the couch with Hootie.....


Sounds like my kinda boy! I'll be right over to be the head-rest LOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is so beautiful! I bet you don't have him long! He'll have a great Forever home soon!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a sweetheart. I'm so thankful he has you to take care of him now.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

He sounds like Sweet Katie when we got her - low key, didn't know how to play and needed to put on weight. He will adjust and make someone a terrific golden. Pat Hootie on the head for sharing the couch.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie knows hes different from all the others... she hasnt given him the Maggs greeting....SNAP SNAP SNAP....only a smile with those big pearly whites showing


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Maggie knows hes different from all the others... she hasnt given him the Maggs greeting....SNAP SNAP SNAP....only a smile with those big pearly whits showing


LOL Oh, you mean Miss Intuition???? And she's being nice??


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

owwww,he is so sweet.He is finally relaxing and loving your place.He probably never knew what is the couch.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

oh bless him 
I bet once he is settled he will be tazzing round with the others 
give him a big munch from me and Ruby lou :smooch:


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I wish I could just hold him and love him forever.. What a sweet face, and a sweet pup. I can’t believe anyone would throw any living thing out of a window, let alone a precious face like that. I hope he finds a wonderful home and in the mean time, I hope he learns that he can go have fun without consequences.. Give him lots of kisses and loves from Murphy and me..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Carmen said:


> Aaaw, those eyes. He looks like a sweetheart. How could anyone be so cruel to such a gorgeous little thing. I am glad you're fostering him. I'm sure he'll be a different dog in no time. Sweet little angel.


Ditto! Poor sweet boy before, lucky now!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwwwwww  that first pose is precious!!! That adorable lil golden boy will surely get adopted real quick  How could anyone not fall in love with that face


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Just maybe Mags likes him!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's so cute, I just want to give hime a hug. Has he been all checked out at the vet? The last puppy I fostered that wanted to hold down the couch actually had distemper. She made it through that and turned into a little firecracker.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

He reminds me of Rob's Oakly for some reason, so very sweet:smooch:
And yay, Hootie has a couch buddy!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Maggie knows hes different from all the others... she hasnt given him the Maggs greeting....SNAP SNAP SNAP....only a smile with those big pearly whites showing


Montana is SUCH a cutie patootie!! Maybe Maggie knows Montana won't challenge or bug her like the other pups did!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Please give the little darling a smooch from us. Thank goodness he's now on his way to the good life, but it does make you want to do serious bodily harm to the jackasses who treated him so cruelly.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That's OK Hoots needs a buddy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

Montana-I love the name and I LOVE HIM!!::heartbeat:heartbeat
What a Doll Baby!!!! The lucky person that adopts him as theirs FUREVER!!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Aww he's just the sweetest. Bless his little heart, he's up for adoption? This little fella is just tugging at my heart strings.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

How can you not love that face. He won;t be long with ya.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> LOL Oh, you mean Miss Intuition???? And she's being nice??


Shes* READS *you like a book ......*EVERYTIME*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> He's so cute, I just want to give hime a hug. Has he been all checked out at the vet? The last puppy I fostered that wanted to hold down the couch actually had distemper. She made it through that and turned into a little firecracker.


Hes been to the vet and they ran just about every test possible..... Bottom line they think the no energy is due to the lack of eating....... It wont be up for adoption for some time..... I need to work with him for a while......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Shes* READS *you like a book ......*EVERYTIME*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think Maggs knows me better than I know myself! I can't wait to meet Montana...is he traveling to Pacific or KW this weekend? He looks soo little, I just want to hug him :smooch:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I think Maggs knows me better than I know myself! I can't wait to meet Montana...is he traveling to Pacific or KW this weekend? He looks soo little, I just want to hug him :smooch:


Nope...hes not going to any adoption days for a couple weeks


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I think Maggs knows me better than I know myself! I can't wait to meet Montana...is he traveling to Pacific or KW this weekend? He looks soo little, I just want to hug him :smooch:


Come over Sat after noon or evening .....


----------

